
Ask HN: How do you evaluate your ideas for making money? - yeueit87
How do you evaluate ideas and get traction?<p>How do you make sure whatever you are developing will be used by at least 10k users?
======
herbst
I dont, i just scope my ideas down to something people call MVP and throw it
out there. It then evaluates itself.

If thats not possible, make a fancy landing page and let users subscribe to
your mailing list.

Or make surveys and contact your actual target audience.

------
qwrusz
I'm really glad you asked this. I've seen the cost, time and effort when
professional market research firms or consulting firms do this. But their
typical clients are larger companies thinking about launching a new product or
making an acquisition, and even after they hire a market research firm or
fancy consulting firm there are still products thats flop big time.

So I've always been curious how startups do this.

It would be interesting to see a breakdown of various product/market
evaluation techniques and what the success ratios are.

I can tell you how I would do it but it would first depend on what the product
or market or idea is. Evaluating B2C or B2B, software vs hardware are very
different. As another comment mentioned nonpaying general users vs enterprise
customers are totally different.

------
TechHawk
There is a good post about this here [http://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-
viable-product-process/](http://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

------
brianwawok
Why is 10k users your metric?

10k nonpaying users is worth like $50 in ads.

10k enterprise users could be many millions of billions.

------
brudgers
Do I implement it?

